# Damn painters



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

Has anyone ever dealt with this. i finished a house last week and went today to touch up. It wasnt much and i put a light on it and damn. The painted backsanded the primer with 80 grit paper. it looked like a cat run up and down the walls and ceilings. There are grooves dug in it


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Well that sucks, dont know how that can be fixed without a full skim again, Im a painter as well but prefer the drywall becouse everyone can paint, you just ask them. Here there is nothing to stop anyone starting up as a painter which kills the rates for trained people to do a good job, hence messes like ths happen.
But harder for people to just start up on the drywall, some try, most fail.


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

You should look at it like this .The painter has done this, it is his problem.He should have to rectify this at his cost .


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree with Suncoast. Or a healthy "incidentals" check for you.


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

I think once their is paint on the walls the painter accepts responciblility for the walls condition. Thus it is up to them to take care of the issue. Inform the builder/home owner, and get something worked out where you can get good compensation.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

It happens. I would think it is now the painters problem but as a painter also it is usually the painter that has to fix most other trades mistakes. I have good communication with the other trades I work around and after you get to seeing the same guys over and over people kind of start to look out for the other guys unless they are d!cks. 

Like was already mentioned a skim will be the fix and a talk with the painters might help.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> It happens. I would think it is now the painters problem but as a painter also it is usually the painter that has to fix most other trades mistakes. I have good communication with the other trades I work around and after you get to seeing the same guys over and over people kind of start to look out for the other guys unless they are d!cks.
> 
> Like was already mentioned a skim will be the fix and a talk with the painters might help.


2nd post and here comes the cry baby painter talk:yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> 2nd post and here comes the cry baby painter talk:yes:


I must of missed the tears in my post. I mean in all reality I have seen drywall scratched many times from being sanded to hard, both by drywallers and by painters.  

Some communication among trades can go a long way but I guess if you hate painters then everything can be blamed on them. :whistling2:

wtf did I accidentally sign on to the plumbers forum?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I must of missed the tears in my post. I mean in all reality I have seen drywall scratched many times from being sanded to hard, both by drywallers and by painters.
> 
> Some communication among trades can go a long way but I guess if you hate painters then everything can be blamed on them. :whistling2:
> 
> wtf did I accidentally sign on to the plumbers forum?


yeap ,don't care for them,no sense communicating with them,half of them can't speak english anyhow.they will low bid a job and hope to make up for it by back charging other trades.find as soon as they show up on a site you half to hide your tools.Their the only trade where it has come down to settling arguments with fists.
bottom line to me is they can't be trusted,their word means nothing


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> yeap ,don't care for them,no sense communicating with them,half of them can't speak english anyhow.they will low bid a job and hope to make up for it by back charging other trades.find as soon as they show up on a site you half to hide your tools.Their the only trade where it has come down to settling arguments with fists.
> bottom line to me is they can't be trusted,their word means nothing


Well I got thick skin and can accept your insulting comments because all you can speak on is your own experience but I will say it is a major blanket statement and the fact of the matter is it is a bit surprising because many drywall companies also have a painting division and vise versus because the trades are so tiered to each other. 

Now I could say some insulting things about mud men as well but I prefer to judge the individual rather than an entire trade. I can tell me and you are going to be good online friends. 


I got to get to bed so I can drag my ass out of bed in the morning, so I will have to catch you tomorrow sunshine.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Well I got thick skin and can accept your insulting comments because all you can speak on is your own experience but I will say it is a major blanket statement and the fact of the matter is it is a bit surprising because many drywall companies also have a painting division and vise versus because the trades are so tiered to each other.
> 
> Now I could say some insulting things about mud men as well but I prefer to judge the individual rather than an entire trade. I can tell me and you are going to be good online friends.
> 
> ...


look cazna,I have a new painting buddy,and he's a moderator from paint talk with over 6,ooo post,wow!!!!
so I guess our days of picking on each other are done,I have a new grass hopper,he says I'm sunshine and were going to be very good internet friends.
so peace cazna,good post in this thread,hope your keeping busy and your little girl is doing fine:thumbsup:


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

Workaholic, please don't let 2buck fuzz you too much. Jousting seems to be his favorite sport. Beyond that, he's ok. It's nice to get the painter's perspective. I have a hard time doing anything in return for the painter that follows me on most of my jobs (I can talk him up to the customer, so hopefully his job starts smooth, and maybe sand and float any drips I notice on existing walls presumably painted by others, but that's about it) Ultimately, I've left site before he gets there, so not often can I fix anything for him.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Saul_Surfaces said:


> Workaholic, please don't let 2buck fuzz you too much. Jousting seems to be his favorite sport. Beyond that, he's ok. It's nice to get the painter's perspective. I have a hard time doing anything in return for the painter that follows me on most of my jobs (I can talk him up to the customer, so hopefully his job starts smooth, and maybe sand and float any drips I notice on existing walls presumably painted by others, but that's about it) Ultimately, I've left site before he gets there, so not often can I fix anything for him.


Us Western Canadians are the nicer Canadians.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Us Western Canadians are the nicer Canadians.


I thought it was the french from Quebec who were the nicest Canadians,they never have nothing bad to say:whistling2:
justme est un sale porc Anglais qui aime à traverser robe quand il pose de bande:jester:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I thought it was the french from Quebec who were the nicest Canadians,they never have nothing bad to say:whistling2:
> justme est un sale porc Anglais qui aime à traverser robe quand il pose de bande:jester:


Yeah, right. Sure they are, sure they don't.

And who are you calling an English cross dressing dirty pig taper.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Yeah, right. Sure they are, sure they don't.
> 
> And who are you calling an English cross dressing dirty pig taper.


I was hoping you would translate that for all
I wouldn't call you that,were all nice here in Ontario (except Toronto)
I'm just saying what they would say:thumbsup:
so when do we get a vote to keep Quebec or not,,,,,lets sell them to the states:jester:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> It happens. I would think it is now the painters problem but as a painter also it is usually the painter that has to fix most other trades mistakes. I have good communication with the other trades I work around and after you get to seeing the same guys over and over people kind of start to look out for the other guys unless they are d!cks.
> 
> Like was already mentioned a skim will be the fix and a talk with the painters might help.


 Could be the painters fault for using 80 grit,, I prefer 100 grit. 

At this point, we have a problem with the wall, so either we can have a kicking match, or we can meet and work out the solution. Too often trades just like to blame eachother rather than communicate and work out the problem. 

The first thing I would try would be to re-sand with ,,,say,, 120 or 150 grit, then re-prime with a high-build like ulta-hide. The sanding would take like 20 mins per room, and the re-prime is gonna happen re-gardless.

It really ain't that big a deal guys,,, its just drywall, and one more coat (paint or mud) will fix it, remember when screw up's happen,,, we got to fix em!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I was hoping you would translate that for all
> I wouldn't call you that,were all nice here in Ontario (except Toronto)
> I'm just saying what they would say:thumbsup:
> so when do we get a vote to keep Quebec or not,,,,,lets sell them to the states:jester:



I told a Quebec painter last Wednesday that if he was going to re-stain a bunch of wood trim, to at least sand a couple inches back from it, where I'd skimmed out the old plaster walls. He'd already done some problem creating staining like that, which I'd pointed out to him, and I was going to a 2 day safety course Thursday and Friday, and wouldn't be there to do the sanding. He nodded, smiled and said yes. Then while I was gone, he went and re-stained without sanding anything. Yes, let's sell them to somebody.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> I told a Quebec painter last Wednesday that if he was going to re-stain a bunch of wood trim, to at least sand a couple inches back from it, where I'd skimmed out the old plaster walls. He'd already done some problem creating staining like that, and I was going to a 2 day safety course Thursday and Friday, and wouldn't be there to do it. He nodded, smiled and said yes. Then while I was gone, he went and re-stained without sanding anything. I'm thinking of sanding off his stain while trying to straighten things out.


 Alot of jerks out there, but if you do that, your as big a jerk as he is.

Really, is that the rep you want???? You do better work than that!!

Point it out to the GC or the HO and explain it to em, then ASK for THEIR recommendation. I have found that to work out real good in the past!!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Alot of jerks out there, but if you do that, your as big a jerk as he is.
> 
> Really, is that the rep you want???? You do better work than that!!
> 
> Point it out to the GC or the HO and explain it to em, then ASK for THEIR recommendation. I have found that to work out real good in the past!!!


You caught my post too soon. I changed the sanding of his stain to_ Yes, let's sell them to somebody.

_But it's not like the sanding thought didn't cross my mind_.
_


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> You caught my post too soon. I changed the sanding of his stain to_ Yes, let's sell them to somebody._
> 
> But it's not like the sanding thought didn't cross my mind_._


 I have thought about selling the painters to the Indians more than once !!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> look cazna,I have a new painting buddy,and he's a moderator from paint talk with over 6,ooo post,wow!!!!
> so I guess our days of picking on each other are done,I have a new grass hopper,he says I'm sunshine and were going to be very good internet friends.
> so peace cazna,good post in this thread,hope your keeping busy and your little girl is doing fine:thumbsup:


That is me 2buck. Don't be intimidated by the 6000+ posts, most of those are me just rambling on and on and on about paint. Nothing that interests you. 
I thought we already bridged are friendship, you are a Sunshine and don't you listen to anyone who says different.  Just for the record I have never back charged a drywall guy but I have sparkys and plumbers to many times to count as I am sure you have too. 



Saul_Surfaces said:


> Workaholic, please don't let 2buck fuzz you too much. Jousting seems to be his favorite sport. Beyond that, he's ok. It's nice to get the painter's perspective. I have a hard time doing anything in return for the painter that follows me on most of my jobs (I can talk him up to the customer, so hopefully his job starts smooth, and maybe sand and float any drips I notice on existing walls presumably painted by others, but that's about it) Ultimately, I've left site before he gets there, so not often can I fix anything for him.


No worries Saul, like I said I have thick skin and do not fret online insults and have no worries with interacting with 2buck in the manner he prefers. 

When I do NC I follow behind a couple top notch drywall guys and communicate rather well with them, often I will do many repairs myself rather than have him called back since most all are minor. 



Capt-sheetrock said:


> Could be the painters fault for using 80 grit,, I prefer 100 grit.
> 
> At this point, we have a problem with the wall, so either we can have a kicking match, or we can meet and work out the solution. Too often trades just like to blame eachother rather than communicate and work out the problem.
> 
> ...


I prefer 100 grit too, and could not agree more that a little communication goes a long way and most drywall problems or paint problems are an easy fix, neither one are rocket science.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> That is me 2buck. Don't be intimidated by the 6000+ posts, most of those are me just rambling on and on and on about paint. Nothing that interests you.
> I thought we already bridged are friendship, you are a Sunshine and don't you listen to anyone who says different.  Just for the record I have never back charged a drywall guy but I have sparkys and plumbers to many times to count as I am sure you have too.
> 
> 
> ...


 Even tho I'm just the resident curmudgeon here,mmmmm

Welcome to the site,,, we need a wake-up call around here,,,,, sheesee,, without any painters, we are starting to think we really know what wer'e doing,,,,,,, 

Perish the thought !!!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Even tho I'm just the resident curmudgeon here,mmmmm
> 
> Welcome to the site,,, we need a wake-up call around here,,,,, sheesee,, without any painters, we are starting to think we really know what wer'e doing,,,,,,,
> 
> Perish the thought !!!!!!


so ......next time my bazooka breaks down,I should ask a painter how to fix it
guess I should head on over to paint talk then:yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Even tho I'm just the resident curmudgeon here,mmmmm
> 
> Welcome to the site,,, we need a wake-up call around here,,,,, sheesee,, without any painters, we are starting to think we really know what wer'e doing,,,,,,,
> 
> Perish the thought !!!!!!


Thanks for the welcome Capt. :thumbsup:


2buckcanuck said:


> so ......next time my bazooka breaks down,I should ask a painter how to fix it
> guess I should head on over to paint talk then:yes:


Come on over 2buck. Use the same screen name so I know it is you though. I would hate to think that a painter hater might act differently than who he really is because he was surrounded by painters. 

You might be surprised how many painters know drywall and vise versus. I would imagine many on this site are also painters. 

Lets get past the painter thing and move on to other topics we can debate over.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> so ......next time my bazooka breaks down,I should ask a painter how to fix it
> guess I should head on over to paint talk then:yes:


 Relax man, painters don't even know what a zooka is, nor do they care,,,

Painters are the guys that follow directly behind us, and good communication with them will make your life easier,,,,,, 

QUIT BANGING YOUR HEAD AGAINST THE WALL,,,


sorry bout yelling,,,,


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I would hate to think that a painter hater might act differently than who he really is because he was surrounded by painters.


 Don't take it persoannally, he don't like us either !!!!!:lol:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

went to paint talk,and here's my proof http://www.painttalk.com/f2/problem-drywall-corner-11405/index2/ your a 1000% right in your post there captain,but they (painters) won't listen.you don't communicate with them,you tell them how it's going to be
plus I got to bang my head off the wall,there's 3 feet of blowing snow outside,stuck at home
I hate winter


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> went to paint talk,and here's my proof http://www.painttalk.com/f2/problem-drywall-corner-11405/index2/ your a 1000% right in your post there captain,but they (painters) won't listen.you don't communicate with them,you tell them how it's going to be
> plus I got to bang my head off the wall,there's 3 feet of blowing snow outside,stuck at home
> I hate winter


 I disagree 2buck, Painters are just like drywallers, hard headed and slow to change. I know, I am one. They are listening to me just about as much as you listen to me. (maybe it is hopeless) 

I learn a bunch, here and at PT, see, I realized that i don't have ALL the answers, If I thought i did, I would be watching **** right now!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Thanks for the welcome Capt.
> 
> Come on over 2buck. Use the same screen name so I know it is you though. I would hate to think that a painter hater might act differently than who he really is because he was surrounded by painters.
> 
> ...


sure I'll join paint talk,I'll be expecting a nice new welcome too
and don't get me wrong,I got buds who are painters,and ones who I will recommend to someone.yes you need a good professional painter to follow a good taper (like me:yesso maybe you cam tell us what a GOOD prime job entails,I'm sure cazna will be interested in want grit sand paper you use to rough sand with too!!!!
I got a lot of horror stories about painters though,I should start a thread on that:yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> sure I'll join paint talk,I'll be expecting a nice new welcome too
> and don't get me wrong,I got buds who are painters,and ones who I will recommend to someone.yes you need a good professional painter to follow a good taper (like me:yesso maybe you cam tell us what a GOOD prime job entails,I'm sure cazna will be interested in want grit sand paper you use to rough sand with too!!!!
> I got a lot of horror stories about painters though,I should start a thread on that:yes:


See I knew you had some paint love in there some where amongst all that black. :whistling2:

What kind of prime job? For new drywall I use PPG's 6-2 it is a PVA, it a drywall sealer. I also use it to spot prime touch up spots that have been hit with mud.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> See I knew you had some paint love in there some where amongst all that black. :whistling2:
> 
> What kind of prime job? For new drywall I use PPG's 6-2 it is a PVA, it a drywall sealer. I also use it to spot prime touch up spots that have been hit with mud.


BLACK,I'm a shinning light (Us good tapers use those)
and what grit sand paper do you use,,,,,,,100 grit:yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> BLACK,I'm a shinning light (Us good tapers use those)
> and what grit sand paper do you use,,,,,,,100 grit:yes:


For sanding drywall primer and for sanding joints I prefer sanding screens rather than paper.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I like PVA for mud touch ups too, they seem to be a real PIA to blend if not primed right, especially if its eggshell.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> For sanding drywall primer and for sanding joints I prefer sanding screens rather than paper.


 I use screens for sanding drywall, but never even thought about it for paint. I have always just used 100 grit paper for paint. Any reason you prefer screen???


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm off to paint talk to talk about drywall:whistling2:


----------



## losmudguy1 (Oct 27, 2010)

tricounty dwall said:


> Has anyone ever dealt with this. i finished a house last week and went today to touch up. It wasnt much and i put a light on it and damn. The painted backsanded the primer with 80 grit paper. it looked like a cat run up and down the walls and ceilings. There are grooves dug in it


 
Try painting a small area with a 1/2 in. nap merino pelt sheep skin roller. It should leave a slight stipple that might hide them.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm off to paint talk to talk about drywall:whistling2:


 If your scared, just say your scared,,,,,,,

I'll cover for ya when ya get there tho.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I use screens for sanding drywall, but never even thought about it for paint. I have always just used 100 grit paper for paint. Any reason you prefer screen???


They don't gum up with paint buildup, I also find them to do well knocking down over spray fuzz. 
They work well for the primer, if sanding paint I normally use the paper.


2buckcanuck said:


> I'm off to paint talk to talk about drywall:whistling2:


This is the damn painter thread. 
Just be as nice as you can be those painters over there are rough sometimes.

Also I just read a thread with you asking about website hits, browse the business and marketing section.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> went to paint talk,and here's my proof http://www.painttalk.com/f2/problem-drywall-corner-11405/index2/ your a 1000% right in your post there captain,but they (painters) won't listen.you don't communicate with them,you tell them how it's going to be
> plus I got to bang my head off the wall,there's 3 feet of blowing snow outside,stuck at home
> I hate winter


You need to ride a sled dude!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> They don't gum up with paint buildup, I also find them to do well knocking down over spray fuzz.
> They work well for the primer, if sanding paint I normally use the paper.
> 
> This is the damn painter thread.
> ...


 Just like a damn painter to point out that this is a damn painter thread,,,,,

Quit confusing us with the facts !!!!!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Just like a damn painter to point out that this is a damn painter thread,,,,,
> 
> Quit confusing us with the facts !!!!!!!


It's all a bunch of smoke and mirrors when I am talking.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Us Western Canadians are the nicer Canadians.


what part of western canadia?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> It's all a bunch of smoke and mirrors when I am talking.


it's damn painters thread,not nice nice to painter threadfftopic:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> it's damn painters thread,not nice nice to painter threadfftopic:












It will be alright.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Workaholic, Welcome to the site, Im a painter/drywaller in nz and sorry 2buck, I still think this rough sanding with 100g is a load of BS :whistling2: Even if your new painter buddy/enemy is backing you up :yes:

I looked at paint talk for a bit, and signed up, Didnt really get into it much, To over crowded and its all different terms for me so it was a bit hard to follow, And you had to read through a lot of waffle just to get one tip, if you got lucky, I think you said once 2buck-sunshine that paint was boring, It can be that way, Brushes rollers spray gear havent been as interesting as zookas boxes and angle heads for me for a while, But Hey im painting a house now using airless and hvlp and enjoying it, next house is a plaster, the next is outside high build paint, the next is plaster, then an outside paint, then a plaster and so on, If i plaster about 3 houses in a row i start feeling stale, I wouldnt like to be just a painter or just a drywaller, Mixing things up seems to get me going.

Are you doing much Drywall workaholic???


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> It will be alright.


well,since were on the subject of crying now,how come you guys get to thank each other on painty talk,well we can't,use your power Mr painty mod,and share your smiley's


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> Hi Workaholic, Welcome to the site, Im a painter/drywaller in nz and sorry 2buck, I still think this rough sanding with 100g is a load of BS :whistling2: Even if your new painter buddy/enemy is backing you up :yes:
> 
> I looked at paint talk for a bit, and signed up, Didnt really get into it much, To over crowded and its all different terms for me so it was a bit hard to follow, And you had to read through a lot of waffle just to get one tip, if you got lucky, I think you said once 2buck-sunshine that paint was boring, It can be that way, Brushes rollers spray gear havent been as interesting as zookas boxes and angle heads for me for a while, But Hey im painting a house now using airless and hvlp and enjoying it, next house is a plaster, the next is outside high build paint, the next is plaster, then an outside paint, then a plaster and so on, If i plaster about 3 houses in a row i start feeling stale, I wouldnt like to be just a painter or just a drywaller, Mixing things up seems to get me going.
> 
> Are you doing much Drywall workaholic???


Thanks for the welcome canza. :thumbsup:

I hear ya PT is a bit wild at times and sometimes you do have to dig for the nuggets of wisdom. I would say the most valuable section is the business and marketing. Some great threads about marketing and websites. I know of some across the pond painting forums but most of them are UK and Europe based. 

It is good to get change on your job, if I am at the same place longer than a couple weeks I start getting antsy, 

I do a lot of NC so I follow some good drywall guys that I have known for years and just do the painting. I offer the service and do it when I am hired for a remodel or repaints, if it is a large job I bring in the other guys I know. Usually just small stuff, never a whole house. I do a lot more popcorn removal and retexture work. So primarily a painter that dabbles in the mud. 



2buckcanuck said:


> well,since were on the subject of crying now,how come you guys get to thank each other on painty talk,well we can't,use your power Mr painty mod,and share your smiley's


You should start a thread in the site and suggestions section and Nathan can decide if it is something he wants to add. We have had the thanks for probably 18 months I am guessing. 

The smilies are a add on to the firefox browser I primarily use. So when I click on the smiles I got a larger choice. 
I like this one


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> You need to ride a sled dude!!!!!!!:thumbup:


the dogs don't want to go out in the snow either,they like it inside too,that's what you mean right ???:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> well,since were on the subject of crying now,how come you guys get to thank each other on painty talk,well we can't


I saw that thank you thing. I'm not too sure about having it here, myself.

I wonder what the real purpose is behind it? To be nicer? Be more informative? Get 'pats on the back' that are supposed to make you feel good?


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> the dogs don't want to go out in the snow either,they like it inside too,that's what you mean right ???:whistling2:


No bud, a real sled---Polaris, have some fun in the winter!!!!


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

"painter buddy/enemy" uhhh, the term is actually frenemy. duh!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> No bud, a real sled---Polaris, have some fun in the winter!!!!


but that would be a total waste of money Dsjohn,have you not heard about global warming
while,,, got to sit by a window now,and watch my daughter dig out my truck:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> "painter buddy/enemy" uhhh, the term is actually frenemy. duh!


Sorry, Im not up with your northern hemisphere terms, 

Example, Pulling means cheering on for someone for you, But here in nz it means a male relieving his own tension ie Wan&ing

And rooting also means cheering someone on for you but here it means having sex.

And Fanny is actually a rude word thats not used here either

Any wonder its a bit confusing with all the pulling and rooting that goes on over there, Sounds like a fun country to live in though :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

so cazna,if I said to you,would you like to go rooting in the woods for some Canadian BEAVER,do you know what I'm saying


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I saw that thank you thing. I'm not too sure about having it here, myself.
> 
> I wonder what the real purpose is behind it? To be nicer? Be more informative? Get 'pats on the back' that are supposed to make you feel good?


The original purpose was to just be able to thank a post when you thought it was good but did not have much to add to it. 
Now it is used for a wide variety of things such as acknowledging a good post, a good zing, saying thanks, a tip of the hat, I mean the list goes on. I like the feature and was surprised it was not added here.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> The original purpose was to just be able to thank a post when you thought it was good but did not have much to add to it.
> Now it is used for a wide variety of things such as acknowledging a good post, a good zing, saying thanks, a tip of the hat, I mean the list goes on. I like the feature and was surprised it was not added here.


 I'd like the THANK you for this usefull post !!!! 

Since we can't just click it ya know !!!!


----------

